# Mr.



## AVL1102 (Sep 7, 2013)

How do I get rid of rectangular black box in middle of screen on my lap top computer? Any help would be greatly appreciated !


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

My crystal Ball likes the weekends off.!! 

How about a few more details like make, model, when these black boxes appear etc.


----------

